# Buyer wats to pay by Postal Order on Ebay - help



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I sold an item the other day for £10.53 with £1.50 postage & stated in my listing that the only methods of payment I would accept were Paypal or Cheque.

The day after the listing ended the buyer sent me message saying that he would be paying by Postal Order and asked where to send it etc.

I messaged him back saying I didn't accept PO's & as of yet haven't heard back from him.

What should I do.........wait for his response & give him say a week to pay by PP or Cheque or file a Non-Payment say after 7 days?

TIA


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id take it , some folk are behind the times and dont have paypal etc

its safe to take it


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Been a while but you can cash a postal order at the post office IIRC


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Its 12 quid don't panic lol and it costs him more to buy the PO in first place so just take it or cancel the sale and tell ebay


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Po is quicker than cheque ...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I accepted in once and used it to pay for more parcels posting, you dont get change from postal orders iirc.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I
> I messaged him back saying I didn't accept PO's & as of yet haven't heard back from him.


I know it's a PITA that the buyer didn't fully read your terms. But, it'll be more hassle if you cancel the order etc, plus the buyer could turn nasty and report you to eBay thru no fault of your own.

As others have said, accept the PO, it's easier, and quicker than a cheque etc.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

plus they wont scam you for a refund


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Just pay it into your bank unless your desperate for the cash then go to the post office - all is safe unless its forged ... lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its as good as cash.
Take it to post office smile at lady behind counter give her PO and she smiles back and gives you money. A LOT easier than find time to goto bank try and park then find after three working days it bounces


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

there are two types of a postal order...

- Postal Order.. which is basically cash, just with a post office stamp on it.
- Crossed Postal order (i think its called) - which can only be paid into a bank account and It MUST be paid into the Payee's account i.e. the account with your name on it! This method also clears in your bank immediately I believe

Plus, if they are sending a postal order, they get charged 30p for the privilege of sending one! so most of them are genuine.

p.s. a Postal or to some people is a cheque! :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll hold my hands up and say I have no idea how postal orders work but I always associated them with scammers?


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> I'll hold my hands up and say I have no idea how postal orders work but I always associated them with scammers?


Nope perfectly legit, think of them as a cheque issued by the Post Office after they have been given the cash.

Think I had one in the entire time I was selling for a living on eBay in 4000 odd transactions.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Guitarjon said:


> I'll hold my hands up and say I have no idea how postal orders work but I always associated them with scammers?


no not at all

just an old fashioned way of paying for things , back in the 70s or before if you wanted to buy mail order stuff thats how you did it , not everyone had cheque books and there was no credit cards

the fact the buyer has to visit a post office and pay over the face value for it means theyre likley genuine , probably an older person that doesnt trust credit cards etc too much


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

As stated by others, just a method of payment usually used by older people who trust the post office more than the banks and the internet.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I remember buying a car once and using a postal order. It was the safest way. As stated, a cheque takes 3 days to clear and can bounce and only had a £200 cheque guarantee card or something. So short of taking £3,500 in cash with me, which was not really an option for a 19 year old, a postal order was the way to go so I could take the car away there and then.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

just watch they dont try the ive posted it you must have had it trick.
got to be quick to get one past me on the little scams.


----------

